
RACHEL Modules - weinzierl
http://dev.worldpossible.org/cgi/rachelmods.pl
======
brudgers
RACHEL is the technology developed by World Possible to provide important
internet content in contexts with little or no internet access.

Executive director Jeremy Schwartz's elevator pitch:

[https://youtu.be/yhAehSQoMl8](https://youtu.be/yhAehSQoMl8)

World Possible home: [http://worldpossible.org/](http://worldpossible.org/)

